# Identifying some engine casting sets



## Biglathedog (Aug 26, 2014)

I have 3 more model kits.One is labeled PM research inc  model #1a . It's all aluminum.It doesn't have plans with it.

 Another is kinda neat as it looks like the parts are cast very nice and is packed in a divided box.It has the plans in a book.I may build this one if I get to hang onto my machines after the divorce.its a miniature steam engine called a Pevensey I guess.

 The 3rd is unknown .Cast iron ...no ideas on this one .Can someone identify it?


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 26, 2014)

The first is another of the New Holland kits from Breisch that you had the other day.

The Pevency looks a nice engine so a good one to keep

The PMR No1 is a bit strange as they supply them as iron and bronze castings, maybe somebody has had a go at copying from the castings as they don't look the best of castings

http://www.pmmodelengines.com/shop/steam/steam-engine-1/


----------



## RonGinger (Aug 26, 2014)

> The PMR No1 is a bit strange as they supply them as iron and bronze  castings, maybe somebody has had a go at copying from the castings as  they don't look the best of castings



No, PM research supplied aluminum and brass, at least originally. They may now offer cast iron, but my first model made from castings was the PM 31 in aluminum. I selected it for my first cast project because it only cost, as I recall $39.

I have a different engine from the Australian supplier, a vertical with reverse gear- it is indeed a very fine casting set. The parts are clearly investment cast and so fine they could almost be used without machining.


----------



## Biglathedog (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes I was very impressed with the castings .beautiful.


----------

